
Why is “test” or “QA” hated or considred “bad”? - drdeadringer
Why is &quot;test&quot; or &quot;QA&quot; hated or considered &quot;bad&quot;?<p>This has been my career so far. I&#x27;ve received &quot;Oh get out of that&quot; or similar. What gives? Nobody wants their crap declared as crap before publication or what?
 fffff
======
tboyd47
They're just haters. If you love QA then stick with it. Programmers aren't
going to stop making mistakes.

